# The Official Stihl 028 WB AV Super Electronic Quickstop thread



## MNfarmer (Mar 23, 2011)

Post your pics, questions, stories, or anything relating to the 028 here!

First pic is my grandpa's 028 WB
The other three are an 028 AV super Electronic Quickstop I got from BigBadBob


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 23, 2011)

its and old saw from the 80s i have 3 of them looking to sell the oils gears go unless yo change them to metal


----------



## Idahokid (Apr 10, 2011)

This is a cool thread.I just got a 028av super eq yesterday.I will have to post some pics.I also download the operators manual.I had the carb rebuilt and tuned and its a runner.20" bar.Thought it might be a good replacement for my poulan pro.


----------



## Pstone0013 (Apr 10, 2011)

*028*



MNfarmer said:


> Post your pics, questions, stories, or anything relating to the 028 here!
> 
> First pic is my grandpa's 028 WB
> The other three are an 028 AV super Electronic Quickstop I got from BigBadBob


 
I just bought a super wood boss, they are older saws but very reliable.


----------



## Kenskip1 (Apr 10, 2011)

*O28*

This is strange. My O28 has never had a oil gear problem.And this saw has been through the ringer more than once.I purchased it new in 85 and cut with it in cold weather in NY state and never had an oiling issue. I use winter oil when it was below 30 outside.Ken


----------



## Canthook Coasty (Apr 11, 2011)

I picked up a 028 super for free last year, was asked to take it to the dumpster because it was a worthless POS. I looked it over and figured I could get at least $50 in parts from it. Shop looked at it and said they could fix it for $60 and I said sure. 22 year old saw and runs like a champ, I use it more than my “new” MS 310. Friday the 8th I went to the shop just to see what’s new, and they have a 028 wood boss with three chains he took in for trade. Got it for $40.00 and just like its bigger “super” brother, runs great.


----------



## Tzed250 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm in...








.


----------



## MEATSAW (Apr 12, 2011)

Question for the experts: did the 028 Super come from the factory with a rim sprocket or spur sprocket?

Someone told me today that they came stock with an OEM rim sprocket setup -- and I want to know if thats true!


----------



## MNfarmer (Apr 12, 2011)

Meatsaw,

My 028 super has a spur sprocket. I don't know if it's original but that is the way it was when I got it a few months ago. I do plan on switching it over though.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 12, 2011)

Tzed250 said:


> I'm in...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh my... Do you actually own that saw, or are you just toying with me??? :beauty3:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 12, 2011)

MEATSAW said:


> Question for the experts: did the 028 Super come from the factory with a rim sprocket or spur sprocket?
> 
> Someone told me today that they came stock with an OEM rim sprocket setup -- and I want to know if thats true!


 
Spur on the wood boss... Not sure on the super... I'll post pics of my 028 tomorrow. And yes Tomtrees, I'm currently looking for a spare oiler!!! I just can't bring myself to get rid of my first saw!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Showme (Apr 12, 2011)

My super has a spur sprocket.


----------



## Tzed250 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Oh my... Do you actually own that saw, or are you just toying with me??? :beauty3:



My saw, one of my better eBay scores. A little old lady owned it...





























.


----------



## MNfarmer (Apr 12, 2011)

John.. NICE saw!!!!

Question for whomever might know. When splitting the case on an av super, how many pins are there besides the 5 or 6 screws? I only found one. Any ideas?


----------



## adkranger (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm in.......





....three of my 028s. Have one more Super and WB waiting for me to finish putting back together. My favorite model Stihl.....subscribed.

To my knowledge all 028s came with spur sprockets orginally. I have a late production model that's spur, of course there is always the possibility a few came with rims.

The middle one in the photo above looked exactly like Tzed250's when I got it. Estate auction, came with two chains, original tool kit and manual for $160. It appeared the saw was run just long enough to lightly dull the chains. I've put many, many cutting hours on 'er since. Great saw.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Apr 12, 2011)

For some reason i like the older stihls just the way they look. Those 028s are sharp looking, hopefully i can come across a deal one day.

So how much more cc's are the Supers?


----------



## Idahokid (Apr 12, 2011)

A few pics of my assault weapons,The ms310 is great for bucking big logs.The 028 super is great for everything,everyday.


----------



## Idahokid (Apr 12, 2011)

MEATSAW said:


> Question for the experts: did the 028 Super come from the factory with a rim sprocket or spur sprocket?
> 
> Someone told me today that they came stock with an OEM rim sprocket setup -- and I want to know if thats true!


 
Mine has the rim sproket.


----------



## Madsaw (Apr 12, 2011)

How many of the 028s had side chain adjuster? Some day I hope to put a project one back together that is a side adjust.
Bob


----------



## MEATSAW (Apr 12, 2011)

adkranger said:


> I'm in.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Great lineup. What I find particularly interesting about those saws is that each one is a little different from the rest. For being all 028 Supers you'd think they'd all be the same.

One of the tags (on the left most saw) indicates "wood boss" -- does this have different specs than the other regular 028 Supers?


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes. I believe the wood boss had a slightly smaller piston than the super. Exact specs best left to someone who knows better than I...


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 13, 2011)

The wood Boss in the saw tree on the right. Not as pretty as some I've seen on this thread...






I'll get a better pic of it wearing the new 18" bar.. Suits it better I think...


----------



## MNfarmer (Apr 14, 2011)

Claykann, I think the plain WB is 47 cc's and the super is 52.5 or something like that.
Madsaw, not sure how many had the side chain adjusters, the super I just bought does have it and from what I have read the ones with the side adjuster were some of the last ones built. That could be wrong but it seems that I read that somewhere.


----------



## Qsky (Apr 14, 2011)

Just in case any of you need a few parts for your 028,I have a dissembled 028 for sale.It needs crank bearings and a piston.Has most of the parts Check the classifieds.


----------



## Grqnbech (Apr 14, 2011)

Im In....
[video=youtube;UzVdhAgXc2Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzVdhAgXc2Q[/video]

:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 14, 2011)

And another...


----------



## deadtrees (Apr 14, 2011)

*rim or spur*

I bought 2 new 028 supers years ago and they both had .325 spur sprockets. I still have both of them.


----------



## MnSam (Apr 14, 2011)

Mine:
















This had the 44mm p/c that I upgraded to the 46mm p/c (super). I think it's my favorite saw.


----------



## MNfarmer (Apr 27, 2011)

Here's my rebuilt 028AV Super I got from BigBadBob. I put in a Stihl NOS P&C, new crank bearings, seals, carb kit, fuel & impulse lines, intake boot, 3/8 rim sprocket and drum, and a new bar and chain. I've ran about two tanks through it and it runs like a champ!


----------



## bigbadbob (Apr 27, 2011)

MNfarmer said:


> Here's my rebuilt 028AV Super I got from BigBadBob. I put in a Stihl NOS P&C, new crank bearings, seals, carb kit, fuel & impulse lines, intake boot, 3/8 rim sprocket and drum, and a new bar and chain. I've ran about two tanks through it and it runs like a champ!


Looks good!!!
Darn near a new saw with all the new parts.


----------



## Idahokid (Apr 28, 2011)

ClayKann101 said:


> For some reason i like the older stihls just the way they look. Those 028s are sharp looking, hopefully i can come across a deal one day.
> 
> So how much more cc's are the Supers?


 
They are 51.5cc


----------



## RacerX (Apr 28, 2011)

Here's mine with a muffler mod. Paid $120 on e-bay and dropped another $100 on improvements.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 28, 2011)

RacerX said:


> Here's mine with a muffler mod. Paid $120 on e-bay and dropped another $100 on improvements.


 
Good looking exhaust Racer... What did you change in the guts? Re-work everything? Or just open it up a bit?


----------



## RacerX (Apr 28, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Good looking exhaust Racer... What did you change in the guts? Re-work everything? Or just open it up a bit?



New bar and chain, oil pump seals, new elastostart, muffler mod and carb ajustment. Compression is about 155# so I didn't touch the internals.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 28, 2011)

RacerX said:


> New bar and chain, oil pump seals, new elastostart, muffler mod and carb ajustment. Compression is about 155# so I didn't touch the internals.


 
How do you feel your super stacks up against the 261 in cut speed?
Or 346xp for that matter...


----------



## Hedgerow (May 17, 2011)

RacerX said:


> New bar and chain, oil pump seals, new elastostart, muffler mod and carb ajustment. Compression is about 155# so I didn't touch the internals.


 
After some modifications... 18" B&C buried in 24" log. [video=youtube;MxcwoezPSoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxcwoezPSoU[/video] 

I think I'm on the right track...


----------



## ScottWojo (May 17, 2011)

I have an 028 that I I am making into a super. Not sure why but the piston stops at just before bottom dead center against the crank case.

Unless someone can tell me why not to, I am going to remove some of the crank case where the skirts are bottoming out.


----------



## MNfarmer (May 17, 2011)

Did it just start doing that??? Or did you buy it that way? If everything is right inside it shouldn't do that.


----------



## MnSam (May 17, 2011)

3 sizes of bore on the 028's: 42mm ,44mm, 46mm (super). To go from the 44mm to the 46mm is a simple direct bolt on. Not so simple to go from 42mm to 46mm. Same stroke but different rod lengths I believe. A few on here have done it but it requires some work/modifications. What exactly that is I'm not sure, but it has been discussed on here somewhere.


----------



## ScottWojo (May 17, 2011)

MnSam said:


> 3 sizes of bore on the 028's: 42mm ,44mm, 46mm (super). To go from the 44mm to the 46mm is a simple direct bolt on. Not so simple to go from 42mm to 46mm. Same stroke but different rod lengths I believe. A few on here have done it but it requires some work/modifications. What exactly that is I'm not sure, but it has been discussed on here somewhere.



Is a saw that had a bad PC in it. Ordered a Super, must be the 42 crank and case. Oh well, its going to be a super... eventually.


----------



## Anonym (May 20, 2011)

Does anyone know if the 028 Supers all came with Electronic ignition?

Thanks!


----------



## MnSam (May 20, 2011)

ScottWojo said:


> Is a saw that had a bad PC in it. Ordered a Super, must be the 42 crank and case. Oh well, its going to be a super... eventually.



Maybe you could post a pic or two and describe what you did. Since this is the 028 thread, I'm sure more would be interested in this subject. I for one am interested, good luck to you.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 20, 2011)

The extra capacity on the exhaust rendered the existing dawg almost in-operable. So I had to make a little more aggressive one. A little large, but effective.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## MnSam (May 20, 2011)

I'm not quite understanding what's going on there with the muffler.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 20, 2011)

MnSam said:


> I'm not quite understanding what's going on there with the muffler.


 
Here's the other side... Long story with this one...


----------



## longbar (Jun 7, 2011)

Heres my 028 super. I just picked it up a few weeks ago and havent stuck it in any wood yet.


----------



## K5krawler (Jun 23, 2011)

*028 AV Super WB*

I picked one up out of CL, had a few problems and needed some TLC. 

Before













After


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice Super K5... Did you outfit it with an 18 or 16 B&C? And what kind of compression is it puffing right now?


----------



## K5krawler (Jun 23, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Nice Super K5... Did you outfit it with an 18 or 16 B&C? And what kind of compression is it puffing right now?


 
Ask and you shall receive. 
135 PSI with the old rings for now. 
It has 16 .325 I am looking for 18 .325, I'd love 3/8 lo pro 18". Looking for a trade?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 23, 2011)

View attachment 188231
View attachment 188232


K5krawler said:


> Ask and you shall receive.
> 135 PSI with the old rings for now.
> It has 16 .325 I am looking for 18 .325, I'd love 3/8 lo pro 18". Looking for a trade?


 
Oh, I was just looking for a baseline. I got a "well used" 028 AV with 150 lbs of comp. and My buddy stumpy just hooked me up with an "original" 028 wood boss... "No AV"... It's got 155lbs...

OK, what happened to the old way of displaying photos without links?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 23, 2011)

View attachment 188233


Nope... That didn't work...


----------



## Idahokid (Jun 23, 2011)

K5krawler said:


> I picked one up out of CL, had a few problems and needed some TLC.
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


 What did you use as a cleaner?


----------



## K5krawler (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't know if I can give up my secret!!!!!!





































Westley's Bleche White Tire Cleaner


----------



## HermanVW (Jul 1, 2011)

Here's my 028 super, rescued it out of my aunts shed. She was told it was beyond repair or at least that's what her local shop told her. Put a new piston in it, cleaned up the cylinder, and replaced all the other assorted gaskets and rubber parts along the way. Now runs like a champ!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 2, 2011)

Rep on you for that nice super!


----------



## kyle.kipple (Jul 19, 2011)

*wood boss super*

My dad gave me a saw a few weeks back, 028av super woodboss EQ. He said the coil was going bad and the rubber mounts was going bad.he said take it and fix it,is a good saw. So i took it home and cut a few little thingswith it and it finally quit running. I tore it down knowing I had no idea what I was doing. It was obvious someone had it apart before my dad got ahold of it,there was a nail stuck in the vent house for the gas tank Lol. Hoping that it was not the100 dollar module that i priced at my local dealer, i removed every thing I felt confident I wouldn't screw up to see hopefully an obvious problem. As I pulled the carb I am certain i discovered my problem. The kill wire from the module to the switch was pinched and had3 bare spots. So as of right now i have coil wire,kill wire all4 anti vibemounts new bar nuts,tank vent hose,air filter on order due to pick up this weekend. Will put pictures on here when i get home. Very excited about this saw after reading up on it on this thread and site.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 19, 2011)

kyle.kipple said:


> My dad gave me a saw a few weeks back, 028av super woodboss EQ. He said the coil was going bad and the rubber mounts was going bad.he said take it and fix it,is a good saw. So i took it home and cut a few little thingswith it and it finally quit running. I tore it down knowing I had no idea what I was doing. It was obvious someone had it apart before my dad got ahold of it,there was a nail stuck in the vent house for the gas tank Lol. Hoping that it was not the100 dollar module that i priced at my local dealer, i removed every thing I felt confident I wouldn't screw up to see hopefully an obvious problem. As I pulled the carb I am certain i discovered my problem. The kill wire from the module to the switch was pinched and had3 bare spots. So as of right now i have coil wire,kill wire all4 anti vibemounts new bar nuts,tank vent hose,air filter on order due to pick up this weekend. Will put pictures on here when i get home. Very excited about this saw after reading up on it on this thread and site.


 
We look forward to the pics...
:camera:


----------



## kyle.kipple (Jul 23, 2011)

Well. I got all my parts in threw it all together just to realize something is wrong with the compression I'm assuming because It's spitting gas out on to my air filter really bad and flooding it self out..I took the muffler off and tried to get a decent picture with my phone but didn't have much success. Anyone have any suggestions of my problem by just reading this?? I'll be running a compression check soon...what would be a good reading for me to worry about rings??


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2011)

kyle.kipple said:


> Well. I got all my parts in threw it all together just to realize something is wrong with the compression I'm assuming because It's spitting gas out on to my air filter really bad and flooding it self out..I took the muffler off and tried to get a decent picture with my phone but didn't have much success. Anyone have any suggestions of my problem by just reading this?? I'll be running a compression check soon...what would be a good reading for me to worry about rings??


 
150 pounds would be common. Anything under 120 would concern me.


----------



## MNfarmer (Nov 15, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone knows if there was a certain serial number break when the first 28's switched from the 42 MM cylinder to the 44 MM cylinder? Thanks!


----------



## MNfarmer (Feb 18, 2012)

Another question, anyone know when the 028's started being manufactured in Va. Beach??


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 19, 2012)

MNfarmer said:


> Another question, anyone know when the 028's started being manufactured in Va. Beach??



Good question... I don't know that they ever were... :msp_confused:
Stihl has a timeline on their website though... Don't know if it will be specific enough though...


----------



## MNfarmer (Feb 20, 2012)

I'll check the time line on their site. I just got an 028 WB with electronic ignition and a chain brake that says made in Va. Beach on the fan housing tag. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## MHouse1028 (Feb 29, 2012)

anyone know if they came with full wrap handlebars...ever...you guys have some real nice 028's


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 1, 2012)

MHouse1028 said:


> anyone know if they came with full wrap handlebars...ever...you guys have some real nice 028's



I have never seen one...


----------



## fastLeo151 (Mar 1, 2012)

*pitch?*

Anyone run 3/8 on these?

Andrew


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 1, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> Anyone run 3/8 on these?
> 
> Andrew



You sure can!!! Just get the right clutch drum and rim... Got one for mine...
7-pin and a 16 or 18" bar works fine...
Just not too heavy handed...


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 1, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> How do you feel your super stacks up against the 261 in cut speed?
> Or 346xp for that matter...



My 346XP weeps at night, not only from leaking bar oil, but for being put to shame by a 20 year old saw. 


Of course the 20 year old saw has been restored/rebuilt, ported and muff modded by Kevin, aka "Chainsaw kid".


The sleeper


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 1, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> Anyone run 3/8 on these?
> 
> Andrew



After mine was modded, we switched to 3/8's 050 gauge.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 1, 2012)

c5rulz said:


> After mine was modded, we switched to 3/8's 050 gauge.



I got one of those too... Stumpy worked his magic on it...


----------



## lmbrman (Mar 1, 2012)

*super*

had my first 028 super in 1988 for cutting christmas trees and the saw got stuck into a lot of gopher holes, but just kept going, cut our firewood for heating the house and a little pulp wood in addition. Sold it in the late 90's and missed it, so I begged treemonkey to find me one. He found a few in the parts pile and I started in. Built one for each of us. Then another, and another. So sick of working on them I sold the one he let me have

very tough saws :msp_thumbup:


----------



## chainsaw kid (Mar 5, 2012)

*She don't look prety but she goes*


----------



## SteveoSupremo (Mar 11, 2012)

MHouse1028 said:


> anyone know if they came with full wrap handlebars...ever...you guys have some real nice 028's



My 028 AV super was made in VA Beach the only date I have found on it was 1985..... so yea I really don't know the answer.


----------



## SteveoSupremo (Mar 11, 2012)

My 028 is being repaired by me (first time I ever tore down an engine) yea I toasted the piston I leaned it out the high idle to about 3/4 of a turn from seated.... yea i know..... 

anyway I started a thread here http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/194314.htm

the long short of it is I cleaned up the cylinder, got a new meteor piston, new rubber except for the intake, and carb kit with new needle etc.... I've got the rubber in and carb done. The rings on the piston should go on tomorrow. but before I put it back together I was thinking of cleaning up the intake and exhaust to give it new life. 

I have a dremel with a set of grinding wheels can any of the pro's point me in what I can/should do before it goes together forever?

/****** Pics ************/
saw
View attachment 228454

looking at piston.
View attachment 228453

cylinder before 
View attachment 228455

cylinder after
View attachment 228456

New and old pistons
View attachment 228457


thanks
Steve


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 12, 2012)

SteveoSupremo said:


> My 028 is being repaired by me (first time I ever tore down an engine) yea I toasted the piston I leaned it out the high idle to about 3/4 of a turn from seated.... yea i know.....
> 
> anyway I started a thread here http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/194314.htm
> 
> ...



Send Stumpy a PM. He may be able to point you in the right direction. Have you checked the squish yet?
It would be helpful to know in deciding how to proceed...


----------



## SteveoSupremo (Mar 12, 2012)

who is this stumpy.... or rather how do I search for him?


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 12, 2012)

SteveoSupremo said:


> who is this stumpy.... or rather how do I search for him?



Just search for Stumpys Customs... He's a site sponsor.


----------



## backwoodsboy (Apr 22, 2012)

STIHL VINTAGE 028 AV SUPER Electronic Quickstop Chainsaw NICE SAW! RUNS GREAT! | eBay

hopeing to buy this one and add it to my collection...but im not sure how high to bid. any ideas?
thanks:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 22, 2012)

backwoodsboy said:


> STIHL VINTAGE 028 AV SUPER Electronic Quickstop Chainsaw NICE SAW! RUNS GREAT! | eBay
> 
> hopeing to buy this one and add it to my collection...but im not sure how high to bid. any ideas?
> thanks:msp_thumbsup:



If its minty, it would be worth 3xx for a collection... 
But it's gotta be damn nice...


----------



## backwoodsboy (Apr 23, 2012)

I set my limit so lets hope I win


----------



## MnSam (Apr 24, 2012)

Wiggs has a real nice 028 super in the classifieds too.


----------



## SkippyKtm (Apr 24, 2012)

Grqnbech said:


> Im In....
> [video=youtube;UzVdhAgXc2Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzVdhAgXc2Q[/video]
> 
> :msp_w00t:



That's about the fastest 028 I've seen...


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Apr 24, 2012)

I love the 028! I have 3 a cherry Super, a WB, And a Frankenwood boss(Super P/C).

What I'm wondering is has anyone ever seen one with the heated handle bars? The rear handle has the provision for the switch, but I've never seen one.

* Also, I'm looking for a nice early 42mm 028, points, metal rear handle, etc. *

Jim


----------



## MNfarmer (Sep 13, 2012)

Anyone know what the beginning serial number was on the 028??


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Sep 14, 2012)

MNfarmer said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows if there was a certain serial number break when the first 28's switched from the 42 MM cylinder to the 44 MM cylinder? Thanks!



Production of this model(44mm W/B) commenced with serial no. 6111990 (Info from Chain Saw Collectors Corner)



MNfarmer said:


> Anyone know what the beginning serial number was on the 028??



Don't know... I am still looking for a 1st series 42mm 028, serial # below 6111990
Jim


----------



## MNfarmer (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks Jim,

I was just curious because I was looking at the 028 I got from my grandpa and the SN is 5513905. It is a WB though and not an 028av. Were the AV's first?


----------



## roncoinc (Sep 14, 2012)

I hate to admit i own a steal but this one just sits on the shelf.
barely used but cant come close to any other 50cc saw so it sits.


----------



## chainsaw kid (Sep 14, 2012)

Must have a bad P&C or a chitty little safety .325 chain if it can't come close to your other 50cc saws. You should sell it to someone who will use it, it's a good saw.
Kevin


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Sep 14, 2012)

MNfarmer said:


> Thanks Jim,
> 
> I was just curious because I was looking at the 028 I got from my grandpa and the SN is 5513905. It is a WB though and not an 028av. Were the AV's first?



Intresting, It might have a later top cover, or my info is wrong
Is it a 42mm?
I think the 028 AV was first.
Jim


----------



## MNfarmer (Sep 14, 2012)

Jim I'll have to check the bore on it. As far as I know it's all original, he got the saw in 1979.


----------



## seenoevil420 (Mar 22, 2013)

PLMCRZY said:


> For some reason i like the older stihls just the way they look. Those 028s are sharp looking, hopefully i can come across a deal one day.
> 
> So how much more cc's are the Supers?



028av were 42mm with Tillotson carb, the 028wb has 44mm, with Walbro.,028 Super is 46mm !
i just bought a stihl 028 av qs and am bussy upgrading the quick stop to a chain brake.parts are a little hard to find but it is possible.im just wondering if an one knows if i canupgrad the brake on my av using a stihl 028 SUPER AV EQ CHAIN BRAKE Assembly.and if so what how ?


----------



## MNfarmer (Mar 28, 2013)

The 028's used at least two different chain brake designs and I don't know if they are interchangeable or not. I've only worked on that have chain brakes on them but never tried to swab the parts. If they aren't interchangeable you'll either have to find the used parts you need or swap crank cases with one that has the newer style.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 28, 2013)

I also have a bunch of 028`s most are used for work but this one is just too nice to put to work,


----------



## Johnsobri (Mar 28, 2013)

*028 love*

Just finished up this 028 super I reveived in a trade. 





image by llzebraheadll, on Flickr


----------



## Mtthwvn (Mar 29, 2013)

Would someone care to post a pic of how the choke on/Off is supposEd to be put together? My father in law has an 028 that he had someone work on. The guy told him it was junk and he'd buy it off of him...
I have it put back together and running but something just doesn't seem right about the way the choke rod, seems like its missing a rod that holds the throttle open while it's being choked. I don't know for sure.

Matt


----------



## Johnsobri (Mar 31, 2013)

Here's the finished product!




DSC00926 by llzebraheadll, on Flickr

Here is the build thread for it, 

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/226255.htm


----------



## Big Dan (Mar 31, 2013)

I've got an old Woodboos that was converted over to pointless ignition and it really is a good cutting saw but I'm thinking about putting a 028 Super P/C on it.Do they use the same intake and carb?


----------



## mcmars (Apr 4, 2013)

*newbie w 028 av super*

Hey guys, I just joined up to learn some about my saw and figure out the proper chain/bar set up for my 028 super. I got the saw about 15 years ago in a pawn shop for $200. It had a 20" stihl rollamatic bar which had never even been flipped over and the saw looked cherry. I have used it for firewood, mostly aspens, for and spruce. Have done nothing to the saw except maintain the air filter and keep my 3 chains sharp. Last week, I changed the probable original plug and noticed the plug was not even finger tight, so plug was fouled w some blow by. Had it tuned at the StiHL shop in moab and the mechanic said it was the cleanest 028 he had seen. He laughed about the bar being made in west Germany, so I guess that dates the saw. It had some carbon build up on the piston and only put out 120 lbs of compression, but seems plenty powerful. I have worn out my chains, so looking to get some new chains and bar. What do you recommend for being able to cut down a huge old Siberian elm and massive mulberry on my moab property. Hoping the old 028 super can handle some big hardwoods???? Thanks in


----------



## ernurse (Jun 27, 2013)

*028 super question*

I recently just bought a cherry 028 super. Whats the difference between the AV super and the AV super wood boss. I know it has a walbro carb but what re-build kit will I need for it. Thanks


----------



## snoozeys (Oct 11, 2014)

I just bought an 028av off a forum member and only issue so far is it doesn't like to idle and I know nothing about turning a saw ... I've loving the saw otherwise


----------



## Brettl (Oct 11, 2014)

snoozeys said:


> I just bought an 028av off a forum member and only issue so far is it doesn't like to idle and I know nothing about turning a saw ... I've loving the saw otherwise



The first thing to do with any used saw is clean or replace the air filter, replace the fuel filter in the tank along with the fuel lines, and replace your spark plug. It May be nesseccarry to put a carb kit in. This can all be done for 30 or 40 bucks.

The exception would be if it came from a very reputable seller here who can assure you all This has been done or at least checked. Cleaning the air filter and change the plug anyway since they are the easiest, least expensive, and either could solve your idle problem.

Of course this may just be a matter of tuning the carb. If you're not experienced with this, find someone in your area to help out. Don't overlook radio control airplane and car clubs. Their small motors are more finicky to tune usually, but the same concepts apply. An experienced modeler or racer can help you.

Failing that, check your idle adjustment screw first. Turning it clockwise will increase throttle at idle.

The next thing to try is turn your low speed needle clockwise, slow an gentle until it seats. Put an index mark on your screwdriver to count each full turn. It probably will seat midway through a turn. Maybe the " 4o'clock" position for instance. If you do this, tell us how many full turns and hours it was set at. We can then begin to help you by telling you if it was close to the factory setting and which way to go.

The altitude you're at can effect idle to if It is a lot different from the sellers.


----------



## snoozeys (Oct 11, 2014)

Can you tell which brand of carby is the right one... i have been searching for a new carb and it comes back as both walbro and tillotson
Both me and seller suspect the altitude difference could be affecting it 
Air filter has been done 
I will try adjusting idle again in the morning 
thanks for your help


----------



## JonCraig (Aug 6, 2015)

I have the Walbro WT 16B on my 028Super. The carb kit for it is a K10-WAT. They're easy to find at a real hardware store (if you still have one nearby), or very easily on Amazon, eBay, etc. I bought two yesterday for $9/each. It's a simple carb to work on. Google the Walbro service manual; it walks you through the whole thing. Or search threads here. 

If yours has the Tillotson, the same principles apply--I just don't know offhand the part number for the kit. 

Both are simple to work on, and are quality units. No need to pay 5x the cost of a kit to slap on a whole new carb.


----------



## snoozeys (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks ... i ended up getting another carb for it from someone on here ... still needs a tune tho 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob95065 (Aug 9, 2015)

I have a 028 Super Electronic that I picked up for $20. The DPO tried to run ATF for fuel mix. FAIL. I rebuilt that saw and it is now part of my firewood arsenal. 

It's heavier than my Husqvarna 44 but I like it just the same.


----------

